# Social Attitudes and Outcomes in Inflammatory Bowel Disease



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Social Attitudes and Outcomes in Inflammatory Bowel Disease**Details:* The Center for Psychosocial Research in IBD of Northwestern University is currently recruiting participants for a research study looking at the social aspects of having Crohn's Disease or Ulcerative Colitis. This study is conducted online, and involves completing several questionnaires. It should take you about 30 minutes to complete, and your answers will remain completely anonymous. Your participation will help doctors, nurses, and other health care providers better understand how IBD affects the lives of those with the illness. If you have been diagnosed with IBD for at least 6 months and would like to participate in this study, please visit the following link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=WRnL...Js0nwNwNQ_3d_3dThis study has been approved by the institutional review board of Northwestern University in Chicago, IL.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18-70 Years, previously diagnosed with Inflammatory Bowel Disease for at least 6 months*Genders Eligible for Study:* Men and Women*Contact:* Tiffany H. Taft, MA [email protected]Principal Investigator: Laurie Keefer, PhDThe Northwestern Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders


----------

